# Shimano 9000 11sp Spotted - Pics



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

These pre-production shots give a taste of what's to come. Sorry I can't translate the text. 

Credit to the OP....

Debuut Shimano 11-speed « Fiets – Race en MTB website voor wielrenners, sportieve fietsers, mountainbikers


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

lots of discussion over at weight weenies forum.


----------



## otherself (Aug 25, 2006)

looks nice


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Some shots of the new Dura Ace here: Dura Ace 11 speed

Includes a great look at the new crankset.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Sharknose said:


> Some shots of the new Dura Ace here: Dura Ace 11 speed
> 
> Includes a great look at the new crankset.


Great find Sharknose! :thumbsup:
Looks like those are production quality and not just the prototypes we saw earlier on Dowsetts bike.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Holy hell, that crank is hideous!


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Holy hell, that crank is hideous!


We all know you are anti-shimano and all, but yeah.. that is hiiiiideous.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Fair enough but is it light and stiff and can it compete with RED? If so, Shimano won't care...


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Crank looks amazing! Shame I just got the 7900 system. Will be content with that for a while


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Some large cogs on those cassettes.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I actually really like the crank.. reminds me of my first real race bike with Dura Ace 7400 8 spd and downtube shifters.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

They turned the ugliness switch to 11 for those cranksets if you ask me. Are Shimano designers Star Trek fans?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Official announcement due on 1st June 2012


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

It's official!
Shimano Dura-Ace 9000 Shift your Expectations


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

Interesting. Looks like Shimano took a cue from Calfee and put the battery for Dura Ace Di2 in the seatpost.


----------

